# Please help me identify my Vizsla mix?



## mattmackay22 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi There!

I own what I believe to be a Vizsla-mix named Hershey. 
She looks very much like a Vizsla, has the temperament of one (she runs super fast, loves fetching, and is high-energy), but she is 1.5 years old and weighs 18.6 pounds, which is much lighter than the average Vizsla. 
Can you help me identify what potential breed/mix she is?

Here's a video to help as well: Video of Hershey

Thank you in advance for your help! 🙂


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

mattmackay22 said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I own what I believe to be a Vizsla-mix named Hershey.
> She looks very much like a Vizsla, has the temperament of one (she runs super fast, loves fetching, and is high-energy), but she is 1.5 years old and weighs 18.6 pounds, which is much lighter than the average Vizsla.
> ...


Vizla Chihuahua mix*

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmackay22 (Oct 1, 2020)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Vizla Chihuahua


You ROCK! Thank you so much!!!! 😍🥳🤩🐶


----------



## mattmackay22 (Oct 1, 2020)

I just thought she could be a tan miniature pinscher x vizsla mix. Is that a possibility as well?
And I just came across this page where they identified a very similarly looking dog where they identified it as a Pharaoh x Min Pin Mix. #help!


----------



## mattmackay22 (Oct 1, 2020)

Here’s another example showing similar dog that’s a pharaoh mix.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173702648412999682
And another example for pharaoh hound mix?








Dog Show Did You Know: 7 Fascinating Facts About Pharaoh Hounds


Check out 7 fascinating facts about Pharaoh Hound, the AKC's 176th most popular dog breed & one of the world's oldest domesticated dogs!




www.prettyopinionated.com


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

My Friend has a dog named Tyler Durden....looks exactly like this gentlemans dog. They could be family as far as I'm concerned. He got a Dog DNA and thats what it came up as we thought he was.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

